# Solved: DHCP server asking for authorization ?



## Rogash (Jan 2, 2013)

Am new to this, I setup my dhcp server on windows 2003
when done, on the dhcp window it is asking for authorization (actions > authorize) which I couldnt find ...
How can I get it start


----------



## Rogash (Jan 2, 2013)

bump


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Right click on the DHCP server (maybe the scope, I forget) and there should be an option to authorize.


----------



## Rogash (Jan 2, 2013)

sort it out myself, Just disable the dhcp server (which is the modem in my case) so u can authorize the new server
glad I got all the help I needed here


----------

